# Paintball Regulator



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

This looks promising, the price is looking good. Waiting for a photo and brand name before I order it. Anyone have any information about it?
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/4530/product.web


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Gee, I wonder if you will take me off your ignore list so you can read this...

Thats the same one I was selling a couple months back that turned out to be a flow control valve, not a regulator, and not a true needle valve. Its made by Taam. I told people back then it was being sold by many other WEB sites, particularly reefers, but none the less people here reported it would not reduce the pressure and the tubing would burst. Just letting you know Jeff, because I'm looking out for you.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thank you for the help Robert, unfortunately that thread was locked before anyone said if it was a viable option or not. Seems that the dual gauge regulator is a better option
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/4531/product.web

Can anyone report if the single guage TAAM paintball regulator works? Is the dual gauge a better option?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I wouldn't trust a store like that. They have no clue to what their selling. If your going dual guage for $90 you might as well go with a Red Sea Paintball regulator already.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I was considering that but the Red sea with solenoid ends up being about 170 or so.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

houseofcards said:


> I wouldn't trust a store like that. They have no clue to what their selling. If your going dual guage for $90 you might as well go with a Red Sea Paintball regulator already.


Agreed. The Red Sea dual guage regulator can be had for $90.00 from Green Leaf.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well Taams dual gauge one is an actual regulator, (as opposed the the single gauge which is not a pressure reducing regulator) and it looks just like the JBJ or milwaukee standard regulator. It has the same needle valve, bubble counter and solenoid built in like Milwaukee. Red Sea has an inline needle valve, and does not include a bubble counter or solenoid. Thats where the value of the Taam comes from. Plus you can find the Taam dual one for less than 90 if you look hard enough.



> The Red Sea dual guage regulator can be had for $90.00 from Green Leaf.


Not with a solenoid


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

90 seems to be the lowest price I can find, care to provide a link? 
I think Ill be a test subject. I was consider just getting a JBJ or similar regulator, and using a standard tank but space is an issue for my nano tank.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Yep that's the same one Robert was selling. The pictures are in the links now. I guess "That Fish Place" is going to learn the hard way, that you need to test the product before selling it. 
.
Personally I have three Milwaukee regulators and all three still work one being about three years old, another about two years and the third about 6 months old. I'v also used several on client tanks and they all are working fine. I really like ordering from Aquariumplants.com. I've ordered all my regulators there as well as my cylinders, but for some reason their price shot up to $129 for the milwaukee regulator it was always around $90. I think their trying to steer people toward their own regulator which is slightly more.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

The reason for trying the paintball system was to save space. I cant split from any of my other CO2 setups unfortunately, and a 5lb tank and regulator would have to sit beside the nano stand that I have. 

Pricing paintball tanks locally is about 25 bucks for a 20oz bottle and exchange is around 10. The local paintball shop by my home went out of business. Trying to find a little cheaper options now. Seem a little steep for a tank and refill.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Anyone know of a cheaper source for the dual TAAM regulator?
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/4531/product.web

Ill be the guinea pig, just wondering if there is a cheaper source.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Bigstick,

Did you ever purchase the TAAM Paintball Regulator? If so, how did it work for you?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yes, its great! Works really well, no complaints yet.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I am currently using a RedSea Paintball Regulator. It works well but it's plastic. I've had for about a year. I get refills for the 20 oz bottles at PEVs paintball for about $3.33. Pevs sells prepaid cards for $20.00 that is good for 6 refills.


----------



## smoote1987 (Sep 6, 2008)

i have two of the single paintball regulators. One on a 20 gallon with a 20 oz paintball tank and it works awesome. The second one is on a 5 gallon with a 9 oz paintball tank but its not working as well as the other one. The problem i'm having is that the pressure gauge on the regulator keeps dropping from 1000 psi to 0 psi in one day at a 1 bps rate. However when disconnecting the paintball tank i hear a rush of co2 as well as the tank still felt heavy like it was still full of liquid co2. I reconnected the tank to the regulator and the pressure gauge jumped right back up to 1000 psi. I've done this probably once a day for the past 10 days now with the same results every time. Any ideas of why this is happening? I can't really think of a reason myself.


----------



## jns (Aug 19, 2008)

bigstick120 said:


> Yes, its great! Works really well, no complaints yet.


any chance you could provide a picture of the Taam C02 paint ball set up on yout tank? How long does the tank last at a specific bpm rate before you have to get a refill?

gracias


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ill try to get a photo.

Its been running on a ADA 30 cuba, its about 7 gallon @ 1-2 bps for 4 months on its first refill. Im sure now that I said that it will run out tomorrow!


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

I have my paintball regulator working for more than 5 years now. The only problems now is my gauge that seems not to be accurate anymore. I dont know if its the same model but works well with me.I bought the silver adaptor from a local paint ball shop. I was just wondrin if my regulator will fit the regular 5 or 10 lbs tanks. I spend $4 refills every 3 weeks.t


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Jeff, I think I want to get one of these dual dials. I had trouble with the red sea one. I also have a space issue. Is all still ok?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yes, still golden! I dont know about the single gauge one that is post above, Ive heard problems with that one. I have the dual gauge and its been great


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

bigstick120 said:


> Yes, still golden! I dont know about the single gauge one that is post above, Ive heard problems with that one. I have the dual gauge and its been great


Ok I did it! This replaces my last DIY I hope it works as well for me. Thanks for your recommendation!


----------

